# Wireless earphones - better than my wired ones ?



## James_R

For listening to music from the iPhone and listening to music/youtube on the MacBook.

At the moment I have Sony MDR-EX650 - I've had them about 5 years.

https://www.whathifi.com/sony/mdr-ex650ap/review

They really are good quality - I'm very happy with the sound, bass is nice and weighty, and high frequencies and general clarity is great.

I'm looking to get something wireless though.
We bought our son some Apple AirPods v2 for Christmas and he absolutely loves them - I don't find that type of pod very comfortable in my ears for too long though.
If I were to go for the AirPods it would have to be the AirPods Pro with the bud/silicon tip type fitting.
I reckon at £249 I would be disappointed compared to something from other manufacturers.

I had my eyes on the Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless
https://www.richersounds.com/headphones/wireless-headphones/sennheiser-momentum-true-wireless.html
which seem to be well rated

and the Sony WF-1000XM3, 
https://www.richersounds.com/headphones/wireless-headphones/sony-wf-1000xm3-black.html
but I read a few reviews that they have connection issues and drop out now and again.

Anyone on here got any real world experience and ownership of any of these, and/ or other recommendations ? :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I have the Sonys. They have a proper good sound and the noise cancellation is something to behold. The only downside I would say is that they are not overly secure in your ears (well, at least in mine anyway) so this might be something to consider if you were intending to use them in the gym or running.
I've got a pair of air pods (first ones) and the Sonys sound a lot better.
I've not had any connection issues although the updating can be a bit finicky as they go into sleep mode. Just need to keep em in your ears when updating.
Where these really shine is the noise cancellation. 10 for noise cancellation, 9 for sound, 7 for staying in your lugs.


----------



## Gas head

Would take a bit to get better than wired IMHO, to be portable with pretty much any pair of headphones apart from electrostatics, I use a fiio x5 and a chord mojo cant see much better for the money, as an alternative to the iphone and then the choice of headphones is vast.
The fiio can play youtube/soundcloud via home wireless setup for internet straight onto headphones with pretty good power and battery life.


----------



## Max Inc

I got the AirPods Pro and as technologically advanced and comfortable as they are, the sound didn't convince me to downsize from my trusty over-the-ear Bose QC35 II. Wife was very impressed with them though. So here's my options from Bose which I prefer mainly for sound quality:

QC35 II - Over the year w/ noise cancelling, lightweight and extremely comfortable with long battery life. I use them almost every day, on the train, on walks, while gardening, watching loud movies at night. Difficult to beat if you don't mind the size.

https://www.bose.co.uk/en_gb/produc...etcomfort-35-wireless-ii.html#v=qc35_ii_black

SoundSport Wireless - If you don't mind a bit of wire, they are still BT and bring improved battery life and sound quality. Don't have noise cancelling which is a good thing for me as I use them for sports mainly. Water resistant and super comfortable to wear due to they way they attach inside the ear. Sound is still nice and detailed, although a level down from the QC35 for obvious reasons.

https://www.bose.co.uk/en_gb/produc...rt-wireless.html#v=soundsport_wireless_citron


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

I love a good headphone thread. I’ve spent far too much money on trying to find the perfect pair, which I haven’t yet! Had AirPods v1, are ok for comfort, no noise cancelling and sound ok ish. I’ve got the QC35 II as well. Brilliant sound and noise cancelling, but they burn my ears! They make my ears go really hot, but my son has them too and he has no worries. 

I got the Sony’s above at the weekend, £160 from Amazon. Well made, great app, great sound and noise cancelling ok (obviously not at the level of the QC’s), but for the money, I’d definitely recommend them, no drop out issues yet (latest firmware sorted it I think). However, I can’t get a 100% comfortable fit (I may be expecting too much.....), but have just ordered Comply TrueGrip Pro tips to give those a go. 

Hope this helps?!


----------



## James_R

GeeWhizRS said:


> I have the Sonys. They have a proper good sound and the noise cancellation is something to behold. The only downside I would say is that they are not overly secure in your ears (well, at least in mine anyway) so this might be something to consider if you were intending to use them in the gym or running.
> I've got a pair of air pods (first ones) and the Sonys sound a lot better.
> I've not had any connection issues although the updating can be a bit finicky as they go into sleep mode. Just need to keep em in your ears when updating.
> Where these really shine is the noise cancellation. 10 for noise cancellation, 9 for sound, 7 for staying in your lugs.


Thanks for this GeeWhizRS :thumb:


----------



## James_R

Max Inc said:


> I got the AirPods Pro and as technologically advanced and comfortable as they are, the sound didn't convince me to downsize from my trusty over-the-ear Bose QC35 II. Wife was very impressed with them though. So here's my options from Bose which I prefer mainly for sound quality:
> 
> QC35 II - Over the year w/ noise cancelling, lightweight and extremely comfortable with long battery life. I use them almost every day, on the train, on walks, while gardening, watching loud movies at night. Difficult to beat if you don't mind the size.
> 
> https://www.bose.co.uk/en_gb/produc...etcomfort-35-wireless-ii.html#v=qc35_ii_black
> 
> SoundSport Wireless - If you don't mind a bit of wire, they are still BT and bring improved battery life and sound quality. Don't have noise cancelling which is a good thing for me as I use them for sports mainly. Water resistant and super comfortable to wear due to they way they attach inside the ear. Sound is still nice and detailed, although a level down from the QC35 for obvious reasons.
> 
> https://www.bose.co.uk/en_gb/produc...rt-wireless.html#v=soundsport_wireless_citron


Thanks Max Inc

I was in two minds whether to go for some over ear headphones and the BOSE QC35 were on my shortlist with a couple of Sony and Sennheiser too.

Might have a look at best prices on these then 

I have a couple of over ear headphones.
Some Sennheiser HD450 from donkeys years ago which at the time were amazing, bit long in the tooth now.
And I have some Beyer Dynamic DTX990 which are also pretty good, and very lightweight.
Thing is with the Beyer, they are only really any good when hooked up to the Hi-Fi.
They just don't go loud enough with the iPhone or Mac


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Pembroke_Boy said:


> ...but have just ordered Comply TrueGrip Pro tips to give those a go.


 Can you let me know how you get on with these please?


----------



## James_R

Pembroke_Boy said:


> I love a good headphone thread. I've spent far too much money on trying to find the perfect pair, which I haven't yet! Had AirPods v1, are ok for comfort, no noise cancelling and sound ok ish. I've got the QC35 II as well. Brilliant sound and noise cancelling, but they burn my ears! They make my ears go really hot, but my son has them too and he has no worries.
> 
> I got the Sony's above at the weekend, £160 from Amazon. Well made, great app, great sound and noise cancelling ok (obviously not at the level of the QC's), but for the money, I'd definitely recommend them, no drop out issues yet (latest firmware sorted it I think). However, I can't get a 100% comfortable fit (I may be expecting too much.....), but have just ordered Comply TrueGrip Pro tips to give those a go.
> 
> Hope this helps?!


Cheers Pembroke boy
As said to Max Inc, could consider the QC35 or the Sony in-ears now then :thumb:

Do the QC35 handle power well ?
And do they go loud enough with the iPhone/Mac ?


----------



## Max Inc

James_R said:


> Do the QC35 handle power well ?
> And do they go loud enough with the iPhone/Mac ?


They are Bluetooth which means they have their own amp, and yes they are loud while keeping sound clarity. Noice cancelling is very decent too, with two different levels. I have them connected to tons of devices, iPhone, iPad, Mac, TVs, AVR pretty much anything with a BT connection.

They released a newer mode with more "smart" functionality but IMHO, unless you are after calling Alexa or Siri, the QC35 II are better sounding. Worth mentioning that, although these have a microphone and can take voice calls, the quality of the conversation is not that great.


----------



## RS3

We have loads of headphones in the house. Ive always had a fetish.

I like the new Sony ones and the Sony WH-1000XM3's are indeed excellent especially if you need the noise cancellation but not too far behind in terms of sound are the WH-CH700N which my son uses and at a fraction of the price (think I paid £70).
My favourite headphones though are my V Moda Crossfade 2's. These are on a different level in terms of build, bass and ambiance as well as being the most comfortable.
I also love my Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro's (wired) with the 4 way switches on the lowest setting, again for the ambiance.
I have 2 fairly old Sennheiser headphones which I used to love including the mighty HD650's which are just lovely and extremely comfortable and I see they have a new wireless version which I must try but I have found when testing Sennheisers for the last few years including the Momentums they where all lacking in Rich deep bass and are far too flat for my liking. They don't have the character that they used to and not as comfortable either.

So for me its got to be the V Moda's for performance and build or the Sony WH-1000XM3's if noise cancellation is required. If you want value I can recommend the Sony WH-CH700N's.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

GeeWhizRS said:


> Can you let me know how you get on with these please?


Sure will buddy. Closest I could find them was a site in Germany, but at least they look kosher compared to some dodgy looking stuff in evilbay :lol:


----------



## atbalfour

Another one to chuck in the mix that I opted for over the Sonys you are looking at.

BOSE Quiet Control with one of the neck bands - won't be everyone's cup of tea but they are a ridiculously good. They are really portable, in fact they are so light I wear them most of the day around my neck, putting in and out the ear buds when required. I've a long commute to work (not these days hehe) and they take noise cancellation to the next level - as good as my brother's QC over-ear headphones but with the added control to turn this down so you aren't ignoring a colleague standing over your shoulder.

I personally find the over-ear ones too bulky to carry and really obvious looking when worn in a professional office environment... the airpod bud style are far too easy to lose when on the move, so these are a great compromise 

Oh - and they come with the silicone style tips you were looking for. I can't wear in-ear buds for more than 20 minutes, whereas I could have these in for hours on end.


----------



## AnthonyUK

Not wireless but I recently bought some chi-fi in ears after seeing a massive thread on headfi.org. For £35 I wasn’t expecting too much but they are pretty astounding tbh. 
Look up BLON BL-03. 
I have quite a few different headphones inc Bose QC and a £200+ Steelseries gaming headset but these are the best for music and it isn’t even close.

I should add that whilst not natively wireless, there are some BT 5.0 add-on for these.


----------



## James_R

Cheers guys you've given me some more options to look at now.

Really tempted by the over ear ones.
I do tend to go to bed with music on every now and again, and I think the in-ear bud style would be better for that.
I can sometimes go to bed around midnight and wake up at 3am with music still playing :lol:

I'm sure there will be some deals to be had from Currys/John Lewis/Richer Sounds etc

I'll explore the BOSE avenue in the morning :thumb:


----------



## piston_warrior

Unless you’re planning on using them out and about or for the gym I would 100% recommend some over ears.

I’ve owned the Bose QC35, Sony WH-1000XM2, Sony CH700N and now I have the WH-1000XM3.

The Bose were good but I found that the sound wasn’t as rich as I would like and there isn’t a functionality in the app to adjust it, these win on comfort and come a close second for the noise cancelling. The newer Bose 700 might be worth a look but I have never had to opportunity to listen to them.

The CH700N sounded great for the price (£100 when I bought them) and you can make adjustments to the sound signature within the Sony app and they were comfy enough to sit through a whole film. The noise cancelling was below average and but the price reflects that. The CH710N has just been announced so that could be a very good purchase if you don’t want to spend the big bucks.

The WH-1000XM3 come a very close second on comfort, best for sound out of the headphones that I have owned, and the noise cancelling is world class. The only downside is that you have to manually disconnect from a device if you want to switch to another whereas the Bose work in the same way that the AirPods do, they connect to multiple devices at a time and will play music from whichever device is playing at a given moment.

If you can wait until all this corona business is over then it might be a good idea to visit your local Currys and have a listen to them all, they usually have a great selection of headphones and you can spend as long as you need to make a choice.

I’m actually in the market for some new gym buds to replace my Powerbeats3 and I’m leaning heavily towards the AirPods Pro, I just hope they sit well in my ears because the original Airpods kept on falling out so they went straight back.


----------



## HEADPHONES

I've got a few headphones.
Always listening to tunes and I still enjoy listening to my ancient Sony ex85 buds from around 20 years ago.
Seeing as you're asking about wireless, if you're a bass head I can recommend the Sony Xb950bt pictured between my Bose QC3s and massive Sony XB700s.
They do a newer version with noise cancellation too.
I hardly ever have the bass boost on as it's TOO much for long periods. 
Think of it like a Nos button 
Even without the bass boost on I leave the levels flat on the phone music app or the iPod.
This is something I've never done with any other headphones. Despite my Xtra Bass earbuds and overhead cans being described as rich and bass heavy, I'd still adjust the EQ to boost lower frequencies a bit......but not the wireless XB950bt!
But good headphones are a bit like a good LSP.
There is no BEST.
I'll switch between LSPs on my car and I'll often switch between headphones.
I love all of mine...... except the cheap noise cancelling buds from Aldi (right side of the trio of buds) which were an inquisitive £30 purchase.

If you go for wireless buds I highly recommend foam tips.
I was given a pair of 1More ear buds as a gift. Quality materials and presentation box but on first audition only so so sound.
Foam tips really beefed up and tightened the bass elevating them to one of my favourites.
So much so I put foam tips on my other buds too.























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R

piston_warrior said:


> If you can wait until all this corona business is over then it might be a good idea to visit your local Currys and have a listen to them all, they usually have a great selection of headphones and you can spend as long as you need to make a choice.


Thanks mate - yeah I think physically trying a few pairs will be the way to go if I decide on over ears. :thumb:


----------



## James_R

HEADPHONES said:


> I've got a few headphones.
> Always listening to tunes and I still enjoy listening to my ancient Sony ex85 buds from around 20 years ago.
> Seeing as you're asking about wireless, if you're a bass head I can recommend the Sony Xb950bt pictured between my Bose QC3s and massive Sony XB700s.
> They do a newer version with noise cancellation too.


I wondered when you'd be along to the thread HEADPHONES 

Thanks for the info - again I'll have a look.
I've had silicon tips on my Sennheiser and Sony earphones for the last 10 years or so and I've been lucky enough to be able to get a perfect fit which gives solid bass.

Might have to look at the foam tips/ comply tips to try with my current ones before committing to a purchase.


----------



## percymon

If you're considering over ears then take a look at B&W range too - the PX5 is currently on offer in John Lewis at £189, so you get a great warranty as well as an extremely well built set of cans.

I've had mine a few years now, and whilst they only tend to get used on flights/holidays they have been faultless with great noise cancellation (settings via app, or button on the right can). They aren't quite as comfortable as Bose QC35 (which are lighter and out of the box have less pressure on the ears than the PX5s). Sony will undoubtedly give you more bass, and if you are used to Sony then you might find the B&W and Bose less appealing. What the B&W cannot be beaten on is the build quality and the overall sound stage/reproduction.


No experience of B&W in ears, but both the PI3 and PI4 models are neck bands with silicon ear buds.


I have to confess though to buying some in ear bluetooth items from eBay before Xmas, a week holiday in Milan and Egypt with cabin bag only wasnt going to allow for headphones. Whilst they didnt have noise cancellation I was very impressed with the sound quality and volume. Being a good fit in ear meant very very little of the external sound was audible (including the other half sat next to me which was a bonus !). Under £20 they have proved very useful.


----------



## mar00

piston_warrior said:


> Unless you're planning on using them out and about or for the gym I would 100% recommend some over ears.
> 
> I've owned the Bose QC35, Sony WH-1000XM2, Sony CH700N and now I have the WH-1000XM3.
> 
> The Bose were good but I found that the sound wasn't as rich as I would like and there isn't a functionality in the app to adjust it, these win on comfort and come a close second for the noise cancelling. The newer Bose 700 might be worth a look but I have never had to opportunity to listen to them.
> 
> The CH700N sounded great for the price (£100 when I bought them) and you can make adjustments to the sound signature within the Sony app and they were comfy enough to sit through a whole film. The noise cancelling was below average and but the price reflects that. The CH710N has just been announced so that could be a very good purchase if you don't want to spend the big bucks.
> 
> The WH-1000XM3 come a very close second on comfort, best for sound out of the headphones that I have owned, and the noise cancelling is world class. The only downside is that you have to manually disconnect from a device if you want to switch to another whereas the Bose work in the same way that the AirPods do, they connect to multiple devices at a time and will play music from whichever device is playing at a given moment.
> 
> If you can wait until all this corona business is over then it might be a good idea to visit your local Currys and have a listen to them all, they usually have a great selection of headphones and you can spend as long as you need to make a choice.
> 
> I'm actually in the market for some new gym buds to replace my Powerbeats3 and I'm leaning heavily towards the AirPods Pro, I just hope they sit well in my ears because the original Airpods kept on falling out so they went straight back.


I've tried all of the same ones several times over and the Sony WH-1000XM3 were technical the best inc noise canceling and battery life, but the cup padding is too thin and never seems to sit correctly or seal and it's non replacable not designed to be anyway, the Sony M2 and bose are more comfortable,

I still have the Sony M3 as they are the best allround and I'll try and upgrade the padding at some point,

Amazon usually has all of them and you have 30 days to return or 60 at the moment


----------



## roscopervis

As wireless all rounders, the two Sony models - the 2 1000xm-3 models are generally regarded as the best in the field. I haven't heard the in ears, but I've listened to the over ears side by side with the Bose Q35 II's and it really is impressive how good the sound quality of the Sony's are (the Bose actually are pretty good too, but not as good).

I would imagine that they have tried to tune the in ears to have the same kind of sound profile and all the reviews seem to think they are the best.

If you wanted headphones to listen to as you fall asleep, I don't think any of these would be ideal though. If you want wireless, then small in ears that are good sounding but not hugely expensive might be a better idea.

For a great headphone bargain, Amazon has had Philips Fidelio X2HR's for £90 recently and were £100 around Christmas time. If they come up again at that price they are a steal, they were £350 new. X3's are due to be released soon, probably explaining the low price. Brilliant over ear headphones. Open backed so they leak sound, but for enjoyable listening they are wonderful. Easy to drive to as they are only 30 ohm.


----------



## James_R

Thanks to everyone who's replied so far - your opinions and suggestions are greatly appreciated :thumb:

The list is getting bigger now though :lol:


----------



## piston_warrior

I know you said no to Airpods but they have just been reduced to £120 on Amazon - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07PZR3PVB


----------



## James_R

piston_warrior said:


> I know you said no to Airpods but they have just been reduced to £120 on Amazon - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07PZR3PVB


Cheers dude
Just not really interested in the AirPod like that.

AirPod Pros if they came up at a great price I would probably consider.

Looking forward to the shops being open maybe late May/early June and can try a few pairs


----------



## Shiny

I bought some cheapish JLAB earbuds a few months back to listen to music when i walk to work. The convenience of having something that fits under a woolly hat and not looking like Mickey Mouse with a set over over my ears when out in public has its plus points!

I'm wanting a more decent pair and can't really decide between the Sennheiser True Wireless 2 and the Sonys, although edging toward the more expensive True Wireless 2s. Budget option may be the Jabra Elite 75t.

One thing to remember is that the sound is only as good as the source. Iphones aren't that great for playing music, i improved mine with MyTunesPro but i'm not sure it exists any more. Now have an Android phone and i'm running power amp. If i was wanting pure sound attached to my audiophile Hifi unit playing vinyl then i'd be going wired headphones for stupid money, but for listening to music files on a phone, a decent set of ear buds will do the job for me.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Shiny said:


> I bought some cheapish
> Now have an Android phone and i'm running power amp.


Love the Poweramp app.
So much flexibility to tweak the sounds.
One of the only apps that I actually gladly paid money for!


----------



## Shiny

I paid for the full Poweramp version over 10 years ago when i had an HTC HD2 (still the best mobile phone ever!). Changed to an iPhone a couple of years later, but still used the HD2 as an MP3 player for the garden with a Cambridge Audio Minx Go.

After a number of years of iphones, I changed to a P30 Pro last year, installed Power Amp, and i was able to upgrade to paid version for free as i bought it over 10 years ago. I was well impressed.


----------



## James_R

Shiny said:


> I'm wanting a more decent pair and can't really decide between the Sennheiser True Wireless 2 and the Sonys, although edging toward the more expensive True Wireless 2s


I know Lloyd I'm torn between these two pairs for portability and convenience


----------



## Shiny

The new True Wireless 2’s would be the ones to go for if you choose Sennheiser, they are apparently quite an improvement on last year’s model you linked in the first post.


----------



## Shiny

One thing I forgot to mention is how annoyed I used to get with wired earbuds when walking etc, tickling my neck, and where to put the phone with the cable attached. With wireless buds you just don’t have that problem, you can put your phone anywhere on your person without worrying about threading cables through your clothes. 

If you’ve got a smart watch it’s great, I’ve a Galaxy watch, it recognises Power Amp and has a blue music icon on the home screen. Tap it and it opens the apps and you can select tracks etc without getting your phone out of your pocket when on the go.

Probably simple technology for most, but it has all left me well impressed. I hate exercise, but love music, really love music. I now enjoy a good walk, taking in my surroundings with my eyes, but with my ears secluded from the noise of the world and public interaction, and instead listening to what I like best.


----------



## AnthonyUK

HEADPHONES said:


> Love the Poweramp app.
> So much flexibility to tweak the sounds.
> One of the only apps that I actually gladly paid money for!


I have Poweramp in the car. Really nice but what really improves the sound is Viper4Android. It's a pain to install but once working is well worth it.


----------



## Itstony

Interesting thread. One comment was spot on, there are no best headphones. Good and bad sure, but what is right for one, not for another.
Two years back I had made my mind up to get decent headphones. My Nokia BH -905's were OK, just not good enough in the end. I did want BT option too though. Did a lot of reading ... as you do .... and thought I would go for the Sony were they MD1000?? anyway, RR was +/- £300. Seemed like they were getting all the rave reviews.
Went to the HiFi outlet and tried them. They were plastic or plasicy as my other half would say. Sounded OK but were not doing it. Guy suggested B&W PX, but wasn't interested at that point. After a while feeling a bit gutted as the two makes I had in mind were as i say, not doing it.. 
Really disappointed and I asked the guy about the B&W and he simply got them out and said try them. Well, these were doing it. The build quality was really good. £350 and got then for £290. If there is a con, the grip is on the tight side. I love them, even on BT they are very good and for me, different class.
.
Recently decided on some true wireless ear buds for my morning running mainly just a couple of months back. Found a set of Jabra 65t active TW on Amazon in the second hand section. New were going €170+ and these were €95. Took a week to arrive as they were in Amazon.de. It was stated as perfect as new.
Packet had been opened, but couldn't see any fault, mark etc. Hadn't been registered either, maybe unwanted?
Little gems on the bike and running. 
Right made up with these and the B&W's and covered for all I want and need :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Any thoughts on these 

Sony WI-XB400




Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

GeeWhizRS said:


> Can you let me know how you get on with these please?


Hi buddy. Just got them delivered and fitted. So far, really impressed with the fit and comfort. As they are memory foam material it gives a far better tighter but comfortable fit. Early days, but well worth the money as 100% better fit than what came in the box.

Got them from these guys, £24 all in and delivered by UPS in a couple of days - https://www.thomann.de/gb/hotdeals.html


----------



## pxr5

Gas head said:


> Would take a bit to get better than wired IMHO, to be portable with pretty much any pair of headphones apart from electrostatics, I use a fiio x5 and a chord mojo cant see much better for the money, as an alternative to the iphone and then the choice of headphones is vast.
> The fiio can play youtube/soundcloud via home wireless setup for internet straight onto headphones with pretty good power and battery life.


^^ This. I use wired now with FLAC 16/44 minimum. Doesn't matter how good the headphones are if the source is pants. I'll be investing in a decent DAC soon or a standalone player that can handle higher res audio.


----------



## percymon

Shiny said:


> I bought some cheapish JLAB earbuds a few months back to listen to music when i walk to work. The convenience of having something that fits under a woolly hat and not looking like Mickey Mouse with a set over over my ears when out in public has its plus points!


I had to buy a set of JLabs non noise cancelling at the airport on my last holiday trip (Feb 2020), having left my China-fi earbuds at home.

Jlabs are comfortable and a reasonable sound but none of the three equaliser settings are much to my personal taste. Given they cost more than twice what i paid for the China-fi ones ( https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TWS-Wire...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 ) I much prefer the sound of the Chinese ones.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Hi buddy. Just got them delivered and fitted. So far, really impressed with the fit and comfort.


Kind of you to let me know; appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

percymon said:


> Jlabs are comfortable and a reasonable sound but none of the three equaliser settings are much to my personal taste.


To be fair they were a punt, were on half price sale in Sainsburys. Your right though, the three settings are pointless, I use the standard setting and adjust the EQ with Poweramp. They've done thier job in convincing me wireless buds are the right choice for my needs, so now to fork out some silly money on a decent set. lol.


----------



## Carscope

Picked up a pair if utaxo for 30 quid in deal from Amazon 

Recommend for a pair of cheapies

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R

Well after a few weeks umming and ahhing I decided to go for it and ordered some new earphones.

Thanks to @GeeWhizRS for PM'ing me to let me know a new deal had popped up on Amazon for the Sony WF-1000XM3 (a £75 saving on the RRP)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-WF-10...ronics&sprefix=sony+wf,electronics,153&sr=1-3

Funnily enough I paid £153.03 delivered

Ordered them last Sunday and they arrived Monday afternoon! :thumb:
With a little trepidation I unboxed them and charged them so they'd be ready to try later at night.

First impressions, they seem quite nicely put together.
The charging case is nice quality, a copper finish to the hinged lid, and a soft silicon/rubberised finish to the body.

Earpieces are a decent size, not too big, not too small.
I've gone with the pre-fitted medium sized silicon ear bud tips, these seem to be best for me at the moment and match the medium silicon buds on my wired ones.

Well, what do they sound like ?
Initially, I thought the bass was lacking on the new ones compared to my wired Sony MDR-EX650.
Also the vocals and midrange seemed far more pronounced than the 650's.
Something that made music a little less comfortable to listen to.
To get the bass thumping at volume the vocals seemed too bright.

This left me putting them away thinking I might have chosen the wrong product.
BUT - I remember replacing my Sennheiser in-ears with the Sony MDR-EX650 in 2014 and thinking the same. Yet a few hours of listening with the wired ones soon added some bass and warmth to the sound.

Roll forward a few days and I've been auditioning the new WF-1000XM3 with allsorts.
iTunes playlists on the iPhone 6s with the Sony Headphones Connect app so I can adjust the graphic equaliser, not that I've changed it tbh.
Connected to the MacBook and been listening to my music through iTunes, and loads of stuff on Youtube, music videos, car videos etc etc.

Been out for a walk for 45 mins earlier today with the earphones in and it was great. Something I've not done for a long time.
Probably since the early 90's !!!:doublesho

When I've done with them I pop them back in the charging case and they get topped back up with juice, and I'm still on the original charge from the case.
I reckon I had 2-3 hours on the first day, 2 hours on the second day, a couple of hours in between then and Thursday. Spent 4 hours working in the office listening to them, and an hour outside today and 3 hours this evening working in the office.
So quickly adding up, about 15 hours wearing them and I've got the buds charged at 100% now and about 30% charge left in the case. So enough for another 6-8hours of listening time and then a final session of another 6-8 hours.
Pretty good IMO - I reckon normal use I'll get away with one charge required every couple of weeks at most.

I'm happy to say the earphones have run in nicely.
I'm getting far more bass than to begin with, and the midrange is still nicely detailed, ridiculously good in fact.

I whipped the EX650's out earlier to do a back to back and see if I still preferred them.
Bizarrely enough, today I felt they lacked detail and edge compared to the new wireless ones!

The WF-1000XM3 do run out of steam though when you feel like having the volume up.

When you're in the mood for a bit of a blast from a song, you can crank the iPhone or MacBook right up to max volume and maybe still hanker for a little more (though you'd probably only end up damaging your hearing)

Am I happy at the moment?
Today, yes - I'm really pleased I bought them.

They connect ok, they sound great, noise cancelling is a nice feature, as is the ambient noise amplification so you can hear things around you, but I tend to have noise cancelling and ambient noise off.

For £150 they're giving me the freedom of not being tethered to the phone or MacBook AND the sound quality is right up there.

Certainly would recommend. :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Nice one James. 
I was using the silicone tips but when this thread started I switched to the medium foam tips that come with them. I found them are a more secure fit and for some reason seem to sound louder. :thumb:


----------



## James_R

GeeWhizRS said:


> Nice one James.
> I was using the silicone tips but when this thread started I switched to the medium foam tips that come with them. I found them are a more secure fit and for some reason seem to sound louder. :thumb:


I popped the medium foam ones in on the first day and thought they were unusual compared to the silicon.

BUT I'll definitely try them in the coming days and see how they fare.
Certainly if they sound louder then its a bonus.

Thanks again mate :thumb:


----------



## AnthonyUK

With the foam tips I find they work best if when you compress the foam before you insert them it is also beneficial to also push back around the outlet hole. 
IMO foam gives the better seal (in my ears) and hence best bass.


----------



## James_R

I've been working this morning and tried out the foam tips.

The medium I just couldn't get comfortable in my ears.
They didn't want to go in deep enough and felt loose, so I took it as they were too big.
Tried the small tips and they went in further and sealed better.

Not loads of difference between the small foam and medium silicone in comfort.
Sound - foam tips do seem to enhance the bass a bit more.
I didn't think the foam tips seemed as good when using noise cancellation.

Plenty of time to play about a bit more.

Thanks AnthonyUK I will try a bit harder to compress the foam before fitting them next time.


----------



## Jay.Gray926

I’ve got the Jabra elite 65t. Excellent true wireless ear buds, comfortable, lasts plenty long enough with extra charge while back in the case, great sound quality also. 

Little nifty features include a “hear thru” feature where if you’re commuting/exercising etc, you can still hear the noise of the outside world enabling you to remain alert and aware of your surroundings, this can be turned on and off by the touch of a button, will also attempt to say the name of person who’s calling you so you don’t need to stop and look at your phone. Which is handy if the wife calls and you can ignore her. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Jeebsy

I was a Sennheiser HD25 man for years and years, so durable and every part on them was replaceable in the event something did go, plus bluetooth headphones i'd listened on before really lacked in sound quality. Swapped to a phone with no jack out last year and using the usb to jack adaptor made the cable so much more cumbersome so decided it was time to go wireless.

Ended up getting a second hand pair of B&W P7 for £120 or so. I'm not a fan of noise cancelling and prefer to stay (slightly) aware of what's going in the background noise. They're quite chunky but they fit really well and the sound quality is absolutely superb. Love them so much.


----------



## mackemforever

GeeWhizRS said:


> I have the Sonys. They have a proper good sound and the noise cancellation is something to behold. The only downside I would say is that they are not overly secure in your ears (well, at least in mine anyway) so this might be something to consider if you were intending to use them in the gym or running.
> I've got a pair of air pods (first ones) and the Sonys sound a lot better.
> I've not had any connection issues although the updating can be a bit finicky as they go into sleep mode. Just need to keep em in your ears when updating.
> Where these really shine is the noise cancellation. 10 for noise cancellation, 9 for sound, 7 for staying in your lugs.


Definitely a personal preference thing. I had a pair of these (sold them a few weeks ago) and they were the most comfortable in-ear I'd ever used. I just realised after buying them that I hate in-ear headphones!


----------

